# Shock Oil vs Diff Oil



## KobaltKour (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys,
when looking around on the forums to find out if I should buy shock oil or differential oil for my GuHong, I couldn't seem to find a thread so I decided to make one.

From my knowledge, differential oil is much thicker and more viscous than shock oil, but which is better? 

What are the advantages and disadvantages of either?

What is the best weight for shock oil and differential oil?

Please vote if you use(d) shock oil and/or differential oil and comment on your experience with it. 

Thanks guys


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 12, 2012)

I've only used differential oil, but you should get differential oil.
Traxxas is a great brand to get. Their 50k weight is good for 3x3s if you want it fast but controllable, and their 30k weight is good for big cubes and 3x3s if you want it super, super fast.

It seems that most people prefer differential oil, and there is probably a reason for that.

Also, Lubix is pretty much (if not) the same as differential oil, specifically the 50k weight.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 12, 2012)

diff oil


----------



## aznboii124 (Jul 12, 2012)

I guess shock oil is to slow a cube down, I've used it on my ghosthand 2x2 and F2, just because they were too fast. 
I've only used shock oil, and my main zhanchi has shock oil in it and it's still very good since I mixed shock oil with silicone spray. I haven't tried to many weights of shock oil, so I can't say exact which weight is better.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 12, 2012)

Traxxas 50K is amazing


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 13, 2012)

It doesn't really matter. They're pretty much the same thing..


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 13, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> It doesn't really matter. They're pretty much the same thing..



That is incorrect.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 13, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> That is incorrect.


Why?


----------



## BlackStahli (Jul 13, 2012)

Basically, from what I know:
Shock oil and differential oil are types of silicone oil, just that they are names to separate the types of silicone oils by viscosity. Generally shock oil is (using Traxxas' weight scale) under 1k WT, whereas differential oil is above that. Most people, like me, like to use Traxxas' 50k WT, where it's all viscous and lasts a very long time. However, others prefer shock oil, where it's pretty much the same thing except, due to its lower viscosity, can have different effects. Make the cube faster/slower, lasts longer/shorter, I don't know. I have never tried shock oil before, but I can tell you that Traxxas 50k WT differential oil is really good if you know exactly how much to use in each cube.


----------



## KobaltKour (Jul 13, 2012)

BlackStahli said:


> Basically, from what I know:
> Shock oil and differential oil are types of silicone oil, just that they are names to separate the types of silicone oils by viscosity. Generally shock oil is (using Traxxas' weight scale) under 1k WT, whereas differential oil is above that. Most people, like me, like to use Traxxas' 50k WT, where it's all viscous and lasts a very long time. However, others prefer shock oil, where it's pretty much the same thing except, due to its lower viscosity, can have different effects. Make the cube faster/slower, lasts longer/shorter, I don't know. I have never tried shock oil before, but I can tell you that Traxxas 50k WT differential oil is really good if you know exactly how much to use in each cube.


If I purchased 30K diff oil (only one available on Ebay Australia) would putting a bit more in achieve similar effects to 50K?


----------



## Endgame (Jul 13, 2012)

mdolszak said:


> Traxxas is a great brand to get. Their 50k weight is good for 3x3s if you want it fast but controllable, and their 30k weight is good for big cubes and 3x3s if you want it super, super fast.



//


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 14, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> That is incorrect.



Note the fact that I said ALMOST. I know that shock oil is of a higher viscosity than diff oil (or vise versa), but once you put it in the cube and break it in, it pretty much feels the same.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 14, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> once you put it in the cube and break it in, it pretty much feels the same.


Shock oil is much slower imho


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (Jul 30, 2012)

where is the cheapest place to buy 30/50k traxxas?

and does anyone know of a cubing store near toronto (physical store not online) thanks


----------



## ncube (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Traxxas-Oil-d...8&qid=1343691694&sr=8-1&keywords=50+k+traxxas


----------



## Endgame (Jul 31, 2012)

ThtDarnNeighbor said:


> (physical store not online)





ncube said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Traxxas-Oil-d...8&qid=1343691694&sr=8-1&keywords=50+k+traxxas



ok.


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jul 31, 2012)

30k wt diff oil!! Mix 30k wt diff oil with CRC Silicone Spray


----------



## KobaltKour (Jul 31, 2012)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> 30k wt diff oil!! Mix 30k wt diff oil with CRC Silicone Spray


I do have both but I have not mixed them. By mix do you mean you put in diff oil, then spray in crc? Or literally mix them before putting it in the cube.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 31, 2012)

I tried with 50000 and some spray to make it a bit thinner. It worked out pretty good. I had the 50K in a syringe and then I sprayed some sili in to it by using a drinking straw to make it a little more controllable.


----------

